# Subverting 'kill all' .



## sulakshn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I would like to know if it is possible to subvert certain processes whose PID's I know, from crashing, after a kill all command is issued in FreeBSD. I am new to secure computing and would like to know if there is any possibility at all of other processes generating alerts.

Any insight would be of great help. 

Thanks,
Sulaksh


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2011)

A kill command doesn't _crash_ a process. But, depending on the programming language used, you can 'catch' those signals.

See kill(1) and signal(3).


----------

